# 2000 Malibu LS Problems



## cajunbert (Sep 30, 2005)

The car died out on the road twice in three weeks. No warning or missing; just died and would not start till it cooled off.

The mechanic drove it for two days and could not find any problems. He checked the fuel pressure and says the pump is pumping fine. The computor showed a mis-fire on the #2 cylinder, however no missing and runs great between problem times.

I am changing the ignition coil that controls the #2 cylinder just for guess work.

Help.... Could use some ideas.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If the car has an ignition control module, that could cause it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

2 specific GM Technical Bulletins that you should look into are:

Inaccurate or Erratic Fuel Gauge Reading, Fuel Pump Related Driveability Concerns (Install New Fuel Tank Sender) #01-06-04-008D - (Apr 3, 2003)

Engine Hestitates, Stalls, Will Not Start (Replace Modular Fuel Sender Strainer) #00-06-04-044 - (Oct 16, 2000)

The first may cause a car to stall do to a low fuel level with the gauge showing fuel available. The second has to do with a fuel strainer that does not work correctly causing fuel starvation. This is a 5 year old bulletin, so I do not know why you would have the problem now but anything is possible.

The other possibility might be electrically related, such as an ignition module, computer component or sensor, engine control computer, or connection getting hot and suffering from thermal runaway, thermal breakdown or increased resistance. One other thing to rule out is electrical charging Voltage going to low or too high, this can also cause the engine control computer to shut down the engine.

Bad/open ignition coils usually cause misfiring, hard start and sometimes discharge into an ignition modules causing stalling and/or damage as well.

This is a tough one without more specific information.

JamesO


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

here's another one that plagued those cars....


the oil pressure is monitored by the engine's computer. the normal sending unit for the light is set to respond in critical situations only, but the engine computer will panic anytime the pressure drops below half of normal for any longer than 20 seconds.

this could be caused by many things, such as a bad oil pump, which probably isn't what is happening to yours.

could be a badly clogged oil system, from a total lack of oil changes which is also probably not what's happening.

there is an oil pump limiter valve, it may be weak.
also, you might be a little low on oil.

what i would suggest, is to have the oil pressure check with an accurate guage.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Forgot to mention a good cheap troubleshooting tool. Starting fluid.

Buy yourself a can of engine starting fluid at the local auto parts store for around $5. Keep it in the car. Next time the engine dies, pop the air cleaner and give the engine a few shots of starting fluid into the air intake. If the engine fires and dies, then your problem is fuel related. If the engine cranks and does not even kick, your problem is ignition related. 

Just be careful as starting fluid is extremely flamable.

JamesO


----------



## domooney (Oct 13, 2005)

*2001 malibu*

i have a 2001 malibu that runs fine, no fuel starvation when it runs. when you kill it, sometimes it wont restart. apparently all it takes is a wrecker ride to make it run. the tech cannot replicate the problem. i squirt starting fluid, and it cranks right up. any suggestions? personal replies welcome 

thanks guys
[email protected]


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

domooney

Starting fluid is a really good test tool. 

If the car fires up with starting fluid, you have some sort of fuel delivery problem. Now the question is, when you hit it with starting fluid when it will not start, does the engine just fire and die or does it start up and run normally?

Worth also checking on these GM Techinical Bulletins:

Multiple Driveability Symptoms Due to Clogged Fuel Injectors (Clean Injectors) #03-06-04-030A - (Jun 24, 2004)

Some owners may comment on driveability symptoms of long or hard starts, chuggle, rough idle and light or intermittent misfire. The malfunction indicator lamp (MIL) may also illuminate.

Inaccurate or Erratic Fuel Gauge Reading, Fuel Pump Related Driveability Concerns (Install New Fuel Tank Sender) #01-06-04-008D - (Apr 3, 2003)

Some customers may comment about inaccurate or erratic fuel gauge readings. A typical comment might be that it appears from the gauge reading that there is fuel available, yet the tank is nearly empty.

JamesO


----------

